# Pineapple Express



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

This movie looks funny as Hell to me. Basically its an "action movie with weed in it" another Seth Rogen, Judd Apatow movies. I didn't see a page for this and I am pretty excited about it. Supposedly there was something about it on the _Super Bad_ DVD although I didn't see it, I will be going back to check it out. I think this might be my last movie to see this summer. Here's the blurb off wikipedia: 



*Spoiler*: __ 




After Judd Apatow came up with the idea of making a "weed action movie" with the feel of Thelma and Louise, he had writers Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg write the screenplay. Rogen initially considered playing Saul with James Franco as Dale, but after the first table read, Rogen determined Franco would be funnier playing Saul. Rogen and Franco had originally acted together 9 years previous in the Apatow-produced television series _Freaks and Geeks_.
 Seth Rogen also sat down with 1980s musician Huey Lewis, of Huey Lewis & The News, possibly discussing Lewis writing and performing the theme song for the movie.
 There was an exclusive sneak peek of the film attached to _Superbad's_ DVD, which was released on December 4, 2007.
 Rogen has stated in interview with Rolling Stone for the April 17th issue that he had hoped for a larger budget, but the producers were only able to secure $25 million due to the drug-heavy subject matter.






The trailer can be found here


----------



## Clue (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll see it just for James Franco.  He's super fine even when he's greasy and baked.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2008)

i sooooooooo fucking cant wait for this movie!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

I know, I have been pleased with all of the other Seth Rogen movies...I don't think I have seen a bad movie with him in it. Although 40 virgin is my least favorite I think.


----------



## colours (Jul 15, 2008)

> Lazy stoner Dale Denton has only one reason to visit his equally lazy dealer Saul Silver: to purchase weed, specifically, a rare new strain called Pineapple Express. But when Dale becomes the only witness to a murder by a crooked cop and the city's most dangerous drug lord, he panics and dumps his roach of Pineapple Express at the scene. Dale now has another reason to visit Saul: to find out if the weed is so rare that it can be traced back to him. And it is. As Dale and Saul run for their lives, they quickly discover that theyre not suffering from weed-fueled paranoia; incredibly, the bad guys really are hot on their trail and trying to figure out the fastest way to kill them both.



What do you guys think? I never saw any of the other movies by Green. This is the first that I find really hilarious. I'm just nervous all the funny parts are already in the trailer.


*Spoiler*: _trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYg2EJLJids[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh I'm definitely looking forward to this one. I've never seen any of Green's other flicks, but I've liked some of the stuff that Judd Apatow's had a hand in.


----------



## colours (Jul 15, 2008)

James Franco pek


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yes, can't forget James franco.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a load of lulz,
I'll probably see it.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the name of the song that is playing in the trailer?


----------



## Meijin (Jul 15, 2008)

Paper Planes by M.I.A

btw I WANNA BONE JAMES FRANCO UGH UGH


----------



## colours (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so glad they put M.I.A's song in this movie.

It just makes it all the more worth seeing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2008)

Trailer is fucking hilarious.  And the guys responsible for making this movie have a good track record for success.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait for this movie looks epic.


----------



## colours (Jul 18, 2008)

I know I'm getting high before I go see this movie.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to see it so bad.


----------



## plox (Jul 18, 2008)

i wanna see it for the MIA SONG


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jul 19, 2008)

definitely gonna see this one.... seth rogan is a lolz beast....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm shocked that no one took to this thread and this comes out tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 5, 2008)

midnight showing tonight!!!!! WOOT


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

I would do it too, but I promised someone I would take her tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 5, 2008)

see it twice


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Stupid theater won't put it on till Friday. But Friday going with 6 friends, 3 pot heads  Gonna be great movie


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks really funny.  I will definitely be seeing this on Friday night.  I just hope it's not one of those movies that has all the funny scenes shown in the trailer.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 5, 2008)

why do the theatres wait til friday....it comes out tomorrow...thats just completely stupid IMO..and this is coming from a person who worked at a movie theatre for a yaer..


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks funny, but I'll be renting this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to see it...but I'm expecting for the crowd to be a bunch of assholes.

Early bird showing it is then.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 5, 2008)

i wanna see this fucking movie !


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

Gonna see it tonight, +reps for the reminder


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks funny. I want a McLovin cameo


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

Great, the movie is 111 minutes long, which judging by previous movies, it's going to be too long.

How come Apatow can't figure out that a movie can be 90 minutes long?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Great, the movie is 111 minutes long, which judging by previous movies, it's going to be too long.
> 
> How come Apatow can't figure out that a movie can be 90 minutes long?



If it were that short everyone would just bitch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

More is not always better. SuperBad could've been slimmed down almost twenty minutes if they took out all the GeorgeMichael's(Paulie Bleeker's)* and the fat kid's bonding scenes at the end, and it would've made a tighter movie.

*What's his name again? It's something Michael?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> More is not always better. SuperBad could've been slimmed down almost twenty minutes if they took out all the GeorgeMichael's(Paulie Bleeker's)* and the fat kid's bonding scenes at the end, and it would've made a tighter movie.
> 
> *What's his name again? It's something Michael?



Micheal Cera. But yeah I think a lot of movies could be slimmer. Like I am still for cutting out the entire middle of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Micheal Cera.



That's it. I've spent pretty much five years calling him George Michael.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 6, 2008)

Woah now, Pulp Fiction was perfect.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Woah now, Pulp Fiction was perfect.



The middle part with Travolta I could have done with out or with it being a hell of a lot shorter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Definitely checking out this movie, probably go see it this Friday.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll probably go see it today later after I wake up lol.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2008)

i just got back from the midnight show..

*IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!*

EVERYBODY GO SEE IT NOW!!

_FUCK-THE-POLICE!!_


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually enjoy long movies. I thought Superbad was fine because I wasn't bored at all during the movie. I went to my theatre because the site said it was playing at midnite, but apparently it wasn't so I went bowling with my bro and his friend.

I'll see it tmrw I guess.


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, saw this last night.  Funny shit.  Franco definitely steals the movie in a very.. endearing way.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2008)

^fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Waspinator will be seeing this in a few hours with friends.

Waspinator and pals will have to "get in the frame of mind" for the film though. Waspinator rejoices.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I actually enjoy long movies.



I have no problem with long movies. Once Upon a Time in America is one of my favorite gangster films after all, but comedies usually drag if they go for two hours.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 6, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Haha, saw this last night.  Funny shit.  Franco definitely steals the movie in a very.. endearing way.


I doubt that Franco can steal the movie from Seth Rogen.


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I doubt that Franco can steal the movie from Seth Rogen.



Have you seen the movie yet?


----------



## escamoh (Aug 6, 2008)

gonna see this shit tonight, can't wait


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Meh, I,ll watch it online

I don't want any movie to surpass The Dark Knight at the Box Office


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Waspinator's friends bailed.

Waspinator sad because Waspinator not stoned!


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, I,ll watch it online
> 
> I don't want any movie to surpass The Dark Knight at the Box Office






...



I can't wait for everyone to get over that movie.


But anyway--

Anyone catch the Star Wars reference at the hideout?


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 6, 2008)

TDK wasn't even that great of a movie.

Slightly above Ironman if you ask me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Lmao, meanwhile material from TDK is all over your set. 

Anyways, I'm glad to hear people have liked this movie so far, just makes me sure I want to see it on Friday.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 7, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I doubt that Franco can steal the movie from Seth Rogen.



IMO, alot of rogens associates are funnier than rogen himself.  I wouldn't be surprised if Franco stole the movie, he seemed really funny in the trailers.


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, he really is.

What I liked a lot about the flick is how it doesn't take itself too seriously.  Everyone's doing their thing but it's still really funny and you can tell they had a great time filming it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Just saw it... wasn't boring at all. It could have been longer it doesn't even finish some of the plot lines lol

Franco was awesome in this movie. The last scene was priceless lol

I hope they really do a Superbad/P.E. crossover or a sequel. Cross blunts ftw D:


----------



## Prodigy-child (Aug 7, 2008)

This movie was so funny.  There were some great one-liners.  I thought Franco (Saul) was adorable in the movie XD He was hilarious. Even though he was a side character, I think Danny McBride (Red) really stole the show here.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

I need to see it.


----------



## Clue (Aug 8, 2008)

This movie was hilarious!  I couldn't breathe for half of it because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol

"Time out!.... Time in!"

"I want to be inside of you"

"You were shot like 7 times" "Heh ya"


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2008)

"What the fuck-- is there a fuckin' rancor down there?!"


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 8, 2008)

I wanna see this so bad


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2008)

Dooooo itttttt.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 8, 2008)

its totally worth it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2008)

movie was so fucking funny. I love everything, at teh ash tray scene + Rest of the fight scene = couldn't stop laughing. loved every moment.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not what I expected, but good movie anyway.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Man I cant wait to see this movie!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

What made the movie funnier for me was knowing Franco and the dude who played Red actually got hurt. When Franco hits Red over the head with the bong the added water to the candy glass cracked Reds head lol. Then in a scene where Saul is running thru the forest and hits his head on a tree branch, he actually hit it. You see Saul with a headband on because of this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah this was a great movie...I am so glad I saw it. It wasn't what I expected it to be at all, but it was really funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

lol, it was pretty funny. Not THAT funny, but very witty.

I loved Franco. Easily my favorite performance from him. The deal with Red was funny as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw this movie last night, it was pretty good and had some really hilarious moments.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 9, 2008)

i liked this movie a lot, franco was very good this was actually the first comedy i saw him in so i was pleasantly surprised by his performance as the perma-blazed pot dealer. Rogen did a stellar job as well, i think a superbad/pineapple express crossover would be pretty good, but probably wouldn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 10, 2008)

i caught it last week's midnight premiere, and it was good. pretty fraking violent near the end though.

remember when Rogen comes into Franco's place, and was like "we need to get out of here right now. pack some food... (yada yada)"

then you can hear franco mumbling, "i'll get the fruit rollups"
 made me crave fruit rollups since i haven't had it in forever.


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 10, 2008)

Eh, dunno if I'm gonna catch this one in theaters. Superbad didn't impress me that much, and P.E just looks like more of the same from Rogen.


----------



## Koi (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I kinda hated Superbad, honestly. :\  I really just didn't like it.  Pineapple Express I loved though.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 10, 2008)

cant wait to see this film, be awhile before it comes out over here tho


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually really enjoyed this film, haven't laughed that hard in the theater in a long time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Oh I kinda hated Superbad, honestly. :\  I really just didn't like it.  Pineapple Express I loved though.



Looks like this is the first time we've disagreed. But I liked this movie better than Superbad...so maybe...more agreement?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't like pineapple's but I'll have to check this movie out if it was enough to make CTK laugh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I don't like pineapple's but I'll have to check this movie out if it was enough to make CTK laugh.



I laugh at lots of things...I mean just ask Yuhi or any of the other members I talk to. But comedies for me are hard to pick, because most bad movies are funny in some way, but a bad comedy is just *bad.*


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

What are some of your favorite comedies?

And some of the worst ones you've ever seen?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What are some of your favorite comedies?
> 
> And some of the worst ones you've ever seen?



This is hard...favorite comedies.

Well I love all of the Jude Apatow movies...I like Action Comedies like Bad Boys II (pretty much any Will Smith movie) 

But I like some silly movies too, like: Both Harold and Kumar movies, Eurotrip and the like. 

But I can only take so much of those. Although Harold and Kumar is one of my favorites. 

I do not like Will Ferrel and the only movie I liked he was in that was a comedy was really Anchorman. 

Edit: And then there's Snatch, I love Snatch and its probably my favorite comedy.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks pretty funny, though that happens with most of the movies made by these guys. The only one I've liked by them so far is Superbad


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 11, 2008)

i thought it was better than superbad


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2008)

Ya I thought it was better than Superbad. Wouldn't have been the same without Franco though. Oh and btw, I hated Knocked Up. Well I didn't hate it, but I thought it could have done so much more D:


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw this movie last night. Absolutely hilarious.  I still can't believe they mentioned *Godspeed You! Black Emperor* in the movie ha


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya I thought it was better than Superbad. Wouldn't have been the same without Franco though. Oh and btw, I hated Knocked Up. Well I didn't hate it, but I thought it could have done so much more D:



I think I like Knocked Up more than Super bad.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya I thought it was better than Superbad. Wouldn't have been the same without Franco though. Oh and btw, I hated Knocked Up. Well I didn't hate it, but I thought it could have done so much more D:



Same here, same here. :/ I liked the beginning of Knocked Up, but when it got near the middle I got kinda bored with it.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 11, 2008)

Movie was so sick, I lauged my ass off.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I liked Superbad more, but both were awesome.  I think this one had a very consistant stream of me laughing and laughing, but Superbad had some really high points where I laughed my ass off.  Both are great, but I think I prefered Superbad a little more.


----------



## Koi (Aug 11, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Looks like this is the first time we've disagreed. But I liked this movie better than Superbad...so maybe...more agreement?



I like a lot of movies more than Superbad by default. 

So.. agreement, yes, heh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I like a lot of movies more than Superbad by default.
> 
> So.. agreement, yes, heh.



Oh same here, some people thought it was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2008)

I thougth every movie from 40 year old virgin - knocked up - super bad - forgetting sarah marshall - pineapple express are just to funny. I love em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I think I liked Superbad more, but both were awesome. I think this one had a very consistant stream of me laughing and laughing, but Superbad had some really high points where I laughed my ass off. Both are great, but I think I prefered Superbad a little more.


If the Boss says it's good, it has to be good. 

Gonna watch this movie.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I think I liked Superbad more, but both were awesome.  I think this one had a very consistant stream of me laughing and laughing, but Superbad had some really high points where I laughed my ass off.  Both are great, but I think I prefered Superbad a little more.



This is very true. The ridiculous ending in this movie is what tipped the scales for me though.

They want to do a sequel or Superbad/P.E. crossover.

That's alot of win right there.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2008)

The ridiculous ending is what made me really love this film.


----------



## beads (Aug 12, 2008)

Best Line: "The Monkey's out of the Jar!"
This movie was amazing.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 17, 2008)

Saw the movie the other day.  Wasn't bad, had some good laughs.  Franco's character was my favorite.  The 'Red' character needed more screentime.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 17, 2008)

"you just got fucked up by a daewoo"

I loved this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2008)

Dale's high school girlfriend was hot by the way.  (I didn't mention it earlier, but it definitely needs to be said.)  She was hot in the movie and she was hot in Maxim.


----------



## demonoid28 (Apr 13, 2009)

i was gonna create a thread on this but i did a search and found myself here. i just finished watching this movie, from a recommendation from the blockbuster staff and this movie is so funny! the black and white in the beginning was tripping me out when they came out in the divers suits lol. highlights for me were
1. when saul hit the guy with the coffee pot and the guy that got hit started crying.
2.in the hq when the guy who got hit with the coffee pot pointed the gun at saul and was like"oh if it isn't mr.folgers" hahaha
but honestly the whole movie was awesome, can anybody recommend me movies that are like this?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

zack and miri make a porno its hilarious. how high is a good weed movie.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha, I remember How High. The grave robbing part was fucked up.


----------

